# Not sure if this is the right place...



## noahx1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi all, let me start by saying I am new to the forum and pretty new to photography. I posted one of my pictures here (found at: King of the Hammers | Photography Forum). As you may have seen, someone suggested I get in contact with the driver of the vehicle and offer to sell them my picture/a print. I have no idea how one would go about doing this, do you have any advice? Should I send over a low-res picture with a watermark plastered on top? Thanks for all of the help!


----------

